

Graphene - bluemoon
http://jondot.github.com/graphene/

======
jbyers
Duplicate from two weeks ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3675565>

------
doug1001
curious to know uptake rate for Mac OS X. Sure there's a long list of nested
dependencies, but it's only a few that usually cause me a lot of heartburn.
E.g., as far as i know, the app advertised here depends on Graphite which in
turn depends on py-cairo which in turn depends on cairo. I've never found
installing that on any Mac OS X to be a pleasant experience.

~~~
mattyb
Homebrew makes installing Cairo very pleasant.

------
viandante
Somebody knows similar projects with no real time data?

